# toilet tank leaking into bowl



## bethany14 (Sep 12, 2006)

It's a slow leak.  I've cleaned the slime off the flapper and other tank parts, what's my next step?
Thanks!


----------



## glennjanie (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi Bethany:
The logical next step is to replace the flapper. After they get old and begin to deteriorate its almost impossible to stop them from leaking. It usually just slips on the overflow tube and is very little trouble to change.
Glenn


----------



## K2eoj (Sep 12, 2006)

bethany14 said:
			
		

> It's a slow leak.  I've cleaned the slime off the flapper and other tank parts, what's my next step?
> Thanks!



New flapper?? They warp. I change the fill valve assembly or completely gut the whole thing and change out everything. Fluid master makes a kit for the full changeout or partial. I've been using their stuff on 17 rentals for years and have almost no complaints and if I did have a complaint I can't remember what it was. 

If I see a float ball I just pull it out right away.


----------



## Daryl (Sep 14, 2006)

Sometimes it can be very frustrating trying to replace the whole  stack assembly if you don't do it all the time. Quite often jsut changing the flapper will correct the problem . Warpage shoudn't be an issue since the pressure from the tank water will keep a new one sealed easily. As stated earlier the flappers become stiff and even brittle over a period of time from age. When you remove the old one check the seating area. might need to wipe this down also to provide a clean sealing surface. 

Daryl


----------



## bethany14 (Sep 14, 2006)

The flapper is maybe a year old.  To the touch it's still pliable and should be making the seal just fine.  You do have to hold the handle an extra moment for a full flush though, could it be the flapper isn't the right kind?  It's one of those mini-toilets.  Could it be there isn't enough water pressure holding the flapper down?  That might also be the reason you have to hold the handle...  Inside the tank there are 2 levels, one line @ S 3.5, and one line @ S 1.0--it fills to the 1.0 mark.  I can't find any other markings other than it was made in Chile.  The PO's put it in, it's jammed right up next to the tub.  Unless you like to soak your feet in the tub during your morning constitutional, it's a real tight spot... I digress.
I'd hate to waste a flapper and have the same problem, so before I do that, do you guys have any thoughts on what else the prob could be?  

PS-I've replaced whole assemblies once or twice before, as well as parts, and I've installed one new toilet myself...I'm definately not a pro, but the figure-it-out part of my brain works ok.  Having this forum is quite the advantage, thanks for letting me pick your brains


----------



## Kerrylib (Sep 14, 2006)

Go for the whole new set of guts.  For about $10-$20 you now KNOW that all the pieces are in good shape and they match and therefore will work properly together.  If the flapper isn't quite the right size because it was replaced with one of a different brand/style, you will spend far more than the cost to replace the whole mechanism in running around "trying" different solutions.

Good luck.


----------



## bethany14 (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies folks 
I've been fairly preoccupied with other projects, like the giant hole in the front of my house   I promise to get back to y'all and clarify whether it was a flapper problem or a pressure prob--if I ever get around to figuring it out!
Thanks again


----------



## bethany14 (Sep 30, 2006)

The update:
Welp, it's fixed!  All I had to do was fiddle with the shaft part (I have no idea what it's called) and adjust the water level.  It was filling to just below the mark, now it fills to the mark, and no leaky!  Why do I over-complicate everything?!?!?
$0 spent  Woohoo!


----------



## glennjanie (Sep 30, 2006)

Congratulations Bethany! Your "figure-it-out" brain worked very well. We're proud of you.
Glenn


----------

